# props from last two years



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

I am jus starting but plan to add a few (1/2 dozen or more ) handmade props every year


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

oh I love the trees and your pumpkins look great!! very nice paint jobs all around!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice jackos! You could do a whole display just based on pumpkins if they all have as much personality as these do.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - those pumpkins are fantastic!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice! Very different. I like different.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool punkins..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job with them all! Well done!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

holy crap those are beautiful!! what technique do you use?? just paper mache? those look awesome! especially love the trees! Great job!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

yes they are basically paper mache strips placed around a trashbag filled with shredded paper, inspiration from Stolloween. I don't use the paper mache clay except for datails (I havent really gotten the hang of the clay yet) I do cheat a ittle by using aluminum foil to "flesh" out the features. cuts way down on the weight. 

thanks for all the positive comments from all -it makes me want to do even better.:jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have a super looking bunch of pumpkins. Such great expressions!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job! Really like those trees


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love those trees and all the pumpkins as well!  Great collection you have started!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh I so love your PUMPKINS! They are really extraordinary, the detail work and the paint colors are inspired. I am sort of, kind of...blown away, how have I missed this thread??
I love your trees as well, they remind me of the mean trees in the Wizard of Oz that threw apples at Dorothy and the Tinman. Lots of character in their sinister faces.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Well done, great work!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Them is some wild and wacky characters, I like em!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is a very nice collection of builds!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome teeth and gum detail on IMG_0005.JPG


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The expressions on each of the pumpkins tells its own story all of them together speaks volumes! Awesome Job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think they are Phenominal


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, I like them all a lot.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. I am a huge fan of paper mache but you have done extraordinary work with these jackolanterns. Kudos


----------

